# Long Tube Headers.. decisions



## GTO629 (May 12, 2010)

I am definately getting ready to purchace a set of Long Tube Headers for my 05 GTO. I've done a lot of searching and reading about each one. One that I found but haven't heard much about are Dynatech. They look very nice and aren't as overpriced on marylanspeed as they are on some other sites. I'm alos considering going with Stainless Works. 

I don't think the Pacesetter Jet Hot Coated are bad for the price but I want some mid pipes with cats and for some wierd reason Pacesetter doesn't offer them still and probably never will. I'm sure they can be welded in by a muffler shop though. 

Which do you guys think are best? I don't know much about the Dynatech so I'm definately anxious to see if anyone here has them installed or knows a little about them. Are they true long tubes or no?

Thanks:seeya


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Why are you not interested in Kooks? Highest quality imo.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Kook's are some nice pieces, I have the SLP's with HF Cats, X-pipe and LM-1's since the car was new, Been very happy with them.


----------



## heyman (Jan 15, 2010)

American Racing,


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Pacesetter doesn't make catted mids because long tubes aren't street legal... not that many inspectino places have a problem if you have the cats, but that pretty much why.


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

I got Kooks signature series stepped headers along with their catted connecting pipes. They are the most expensive of the headers (that I'm aware of) but they also give the best results at the dyno, down low torque and top end hp. Stainless works and dynotech are both good headers. I saw a gto at a cruise in with stainless works and if I didn't already have the kooks I would consider putting them on.


----------



## motoristx (Apr 27, 2010)

:agree :cheers

i'm putting just shy of 500 N/A RWHP down on the dyno, i have Kooks. i love them, worth every penny, even if you have to wait an extra month's pay!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

motoristx said:


> :agree :cheers
> 
> i'm putting just shy of 500 N/A RWHP down on the dyno, i have Kooks. i love them, worth every penny, even if you have to wait an extra month's pay!


$800 extra to me isn't worth it for 5-7more HP.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'll agree that the ones you can get a good price on and comparing if they are stainless or not vs how long you plan to keep the car should be the determining factor. I got my SLPs with race pipes for about $900 4 years ago on a sale. I think having them coated is a significant advantage with any one you choose as they help a tiny amount with keeping flow going but more importantly keep engine bay temps down. Seeing as the SLPs came coated vs Kooks which were about $1,400 coated at the time the decision was made for me and I've been happy. The price of SLPs since then have gone up and regular coated Kooks have gone down so they're only a couple of hundred different now. The stepped, coated Kooks are over $1,500 and unless you don't care about money aren't worth it to weekend/street racers


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

I really would like a set of the stepped Kooks, but yah, $1400 is a lot, even if they are the best... a couple hundred more and I could get some sweet heads. But they are for sure a "fire & forget" header, supporting future mods just as well as 1 7/8 primaries.


----------



## GTO629 (May 12, 2010)

I think I'm going to end up going with Kooks. I've heard nothing but great things about them. I think the only one Ive heard as many good things about are ARH but I'm having trouble finding a set for under $1400-1500. Found a coated set of kooks and catted mids for $1100. 1 3/4


----------



## KyleGT05usmc (Feb 28, 2009)

Just from experience the Kooks are awesome headers. my buddy has slp on his 06 and is just as happy with those. 
i would just suggest steering clear of the cheap headers that are made of lesser quality metals, no sense putting the labor hours to install and having them start to rust up after the first year. 
Kooks, SLP, Stainless, AR you should be happy with and they'll look great and give you power. 

I would also suggest a tune, I'm on my way to get one soon.


----------

